# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Capping your shoulders (delts)

## savax

Hey guys

Having a hard time getting the "cap" look on the shoulders (deltoids). Been doing fly raises, and military shoulder presses and still can't seem to get that definition and size. Any advice?

----------


## D7M

sometimes cutting a little fat helps giving that rounded look. not sure on your stats, though.

----------


## robkesl

im not quite sure what the "cap" look is. but what type of raises are you doing? you cant just do front raises and shoulder presses. they both target your anterior delt(front) you need laterial raises and deff. bent over flys. its the rear delt that really gives you the rounded look.

----------


## IronReload04

they are genetic. you gottem or you dont

----------


## Tren Bull

genetics really help, but even if you dont have good genetics, its still possible to acheive the results you want by stubbornly sticking with your routine, changing it up when you dont see results. taking lots of juice helps too. as far as getting big shoulders, id suggest beginning the routine with rear delt exercises, like staright arm kickbacks, or bent over lateral raises. for middle delts, doing lateral raises on an incline bench is good for targeting the part of your delts directly above your biceps. for front delts, reverse grip military press, and palms up front raises are good variations to try.

----------


## Papi93

If you want cannonball delts, you are going to need more compound exercises. On chest day, make sure you are doing some barbell pressing. These will hypertrophy the anterior delts. 
On back day, make sure you are doing some barbell rowing or t-bar rowing. These will hypertrophy the posterior delts.
On shoulder day, make sure you are doing barbell shoulder presses and wide grip upright rows (as a replacement for side laterals).
The barbell shoulder presses will hypertrophy the anterior delts and the wide grip upright rows will the lateral or medial delts.
With proper nutrition, these will give you cannonball delts or caps.

----------


## IronReload04

sorry, only genetecs can "cap" shoulders

----------


## spywizard

well, i have them.. and i do inline flys to failure, then i complete as many incline presses to finish.. this really concentrates on the front of the delt.. 

also, standing, forward flys, side raises to failure.. 

that is lower the weight you are using.. do alternating standing forward raises.. when you fail.. switch to side raises.. as many as you can.. 

remember.. rest, exercise go hand in hand..

----------


## Papi93

> sorry, only genetecs can "cap" shoulders


You cannnot change the shape of a muscle, like Arnold used to believe but you can maximally hypertrophy the muscle to your genetic limits. That's what my advice was based on.

----------


## Tren Bull

fu_k genetics, thats what we have dbol , sustanon , and trenbolone for.

----------


## Papi93

> fu_k genetics, thats what we have dbol, sustanon, and trenbolone for.


Yeah, these will help you go beyond your natural genetic limits.

----------


## basskiller

> sorry, only genetecs can "cap" shoulders


Why?

----------


## Flexor

It is all about genetics. Before I had started weight lifting, I had good shoulders already, especially the medial delts. Consequently, through very little hard work, my delts are my strongest bodypart and are nice and rounded.

Of course through working out you can develop to your genetic potential, but that still may not be good enough. People with good delt genetics to start with have a huge advantage and end up with truly amazing delts after years of working out.

----------


## Papi93

> It is all about genetics. Before I had started weight lifting, I had good shoulders already, especially the medial delts. Consequently, through very little hard work, my delts are my strongest bodypart and are nice and rounded.
> 
> Of course through working out you can develop to your genetic potential, but that still may not be good enough. People with good delt genetics to start with have a huge advantage and end up with truly amazing delts after years of working out.


I understand what you are saying but this is his statement: Originally Posted by IronReload04
sorry, only genetecs can "cap" shoulders

That is the point we are debating.

----------


## Flexor

> I understand what you are saying but this is his statement: Originally Posted by IronReload04
> sorry, only genetecs can "cap" shoulders
> 
> That is the point we are debating.


Well you are obviously delusional because I was agreeing with that statement about genetics, that was what I was referring to.  :What?:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## Papi93

> Well you are obviously delusional because I was agreeing with that statement about genetics, that was what I was referring to.


Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? I'm not ripping your post, just wanting to debate it. I just find it hard to believe that, according to what he said, that only genetics can cap the delts. I weigh only about 200 lbs now, 190 in avatar. No one ever accuses me of having caps anymore. Back in college, when I weighed 253, my buddies always commented that my best bodypart were my caps. Through proper training and nutrition, along with supplementation  :Evil2:  , you can build some caps. Genetics does play a role but not the only role.

----------


## Flexor

> Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? I'm not ripping your post, just wanting to debate it. I just find it hard to believe that, according to what he said, that only genetics can cap the delts. I weigh only about 200 lbs now, 190 in avatar. No one ever accuses me of having caps anymore. Back in college, when I weighed 253, my buddies always commented that my best bodypart were my caps. Through proper training and nutrition, along with supplementation  , you can build some caps. Genetics does play a role but not the only role.


Sorry, your post seemed to be worded harshly. I agree with you, genetics isn't the only part of it...you need a proper workout with good diet etc. I'm just saying that good genetics usually means the delts grow very fast into a good set of caps, faster than any other muscle it seems. Whereas some peoples' delts can be very stubborn...

A question for you, how did you drop from 253 to 190? Was it bodyfat, because losing muscle like that doesn't seem possible, are your delts smaller now for some reason?

----------


## Papi93

> Sorry, your post seemed to be worded harshly. I agree with you, genetics isn't the only part of it...you need a proper workout with good diet etc. I'm just saying that good genetics usually means the delts grow very fast into a good set of caps, faster than any other muscle it seems. Whereas some peoples' delts can be very stubborn...
> 
> A question for you, how did you drop from 253 to 190? Was it bodyfat, because losing muscle like that doesn't seem possible, are your delts smaller now for some reason?


I was training to become a pro-wrestler and then decided to stick with my college major instead. Without strength training, I would weigh under 170lbs. I'm not a genetic freak by anymeans. Whatever I achieve is through hard work.

This occured over a 9 year period.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I am starting to get some nice caps this last month or so...i attribute it to switching up my shoulder routine.

I don't do front raises anymore as my front delts get hit pretty good on chect days..it has been working out real well. Before i was killing my shoulders with front raises, side raises bla bla bla..and then doing chest right after..my chest workout as bad as it already is was suffering.

Now chest days have been a whole hell of alot better.

----------


## ben2285

yeah the "cap" look is a mix of genetics and low bf. If you don't know what the cap is then look at the pic of the guy for steroid cleanse, thats a great cap. I do think if you train hard enough and with some chemical assistance you can make some improvements. I'm not sure if you've ever seen the pics of Marcus Ruhl when he was young, he didn't have much delt and now his shoulder are huge and he does have a pretty good cap. This is what leads me to believe you can at least improve on your genetics a little.

----------


## decadbal

lot of sets

----------

